# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  installer vista au dessus de xp

## eviasra

voila mon promblme j'ai un systeme d'E XP et je voudrai  faire une restauration avec un CD recovery qui est compatible avec vista ,alors voila ce que j'ai voulu faire ,je voudrai rinstaller vista sur xp sans avoir a formater

ma question est comment le faire?

et en 2 comme faire la rstauration avec un CD recovery sous vista ::cry:: 

merci de me rpondre

----------


## ram-0000

C'est quoi ce CD recovery Vista.

C'est le CD (ou DVD) que tu fabriques lorsque tu achtes un PC neuf lors du premier lancement ?

----------


## eviasra

c'est le cd de restauration

----------

